# Lyrics ('thought it'd be good fit here)



## dsGrazzl3D (Apr 22, 2013)

Band is Lifehouse 

Song = "Aftermath"



> We have kept a light on through the trouble
> Treaded water - in a sea of tears
> Now I'm shooting arrows across your night sky
> Trying to land in your atmosphere
> ...


Video Link from Youtube
Hope this is a healing & song of hope, I found it to be of comfort recently while struggling...


----------

